
What the iPhone 7 Gained by Losing the Headphone Jack - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/what-the-iphone-7-gained-by-losing-the-headphone-jack-1786709994
======
tdaltonc
TL;DR: Bigger taptic engine.

------
aaroninsf
TL;DR: stronger competition

